
Show HN: The Lily Programmming Language - jesserayadkins2
https://github.com/jesserayadkins/lily
======
marktangotango
This is an impressive project, particularly interesting is the Apache module.
I did notice it was missing some things I might like, headers in for example.

~~~
jesserayadkins2
Thank you! I've spent a great deal of time on it. As for that module, I admit
that it's pretty bare-bones (so is postgres). Both were made as a proof-of-
concept, to be fleshed out at some later point in time.

Header support was, at the time, something I didn't know quite how I wanted
done, and was thus left out. I will, at some future time, add in header
support.

I would also like header support. Perhaps during the next release (which
should start some time in July), I can get around to putting that in. One of
my original goals was to get Lily usable on Apache, and I've gotten far
distracted from that.

~~~
marktangotango
That's understandable. I was mulling over your use of reference counting, and
cycle detection with your mark and sweep scheme. Vala has a weak keyword to
indicate a non ref counted ownership letting user manage cycles in effect.
Otherwise I wonder how useful reference counting is in this case, your vm has
the call stack ie the list live root references, as you know. Why not just do
mark and sweep? May simplify the code a bit.

